# Gustave is now a Trick Dog Champion



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am very happy to share with you guys that Gustave just earned his Trick Dog Champion title. This means his AKC name is now *Crime Master Guga TDCH*. He is short of 14 months old and only the second maltese to earn the title. I am so, so proud of my little guy. 

Here's the video we submitted for title consideration. It features him performing a number of intermediate and expert level tricks - 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2uwjhKyQK4]Gustave aka Crime master Guga - YouTube[/ame]

Hope you enjoy viewing all his tricks.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe Gustave! Congratulations, all the hard/fun work paid off. You are indeed a trick master. Aastha, you know I think your have a fabulous talent for teaching tricks, it just shows on the video how happy he is while doing it. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow! He is just amazing. So smart.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Aastha, that is so awesome!!! I just can't imagine all the time and energy you have put into training him. It was wonderful to watch. Congratulations!!! Gustave aka Crime Master Guga is the bomb!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Congrats Gustave!! You are awesome!!same as your mommy


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Gustave CHTD:chili::chili::chili::chili:
Congratulations, Aastha CHTDT:chili::chili::chili::chili:

That was an amazing show:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::good post - perfect


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww! I'm am so proud of Gustave, that I could Burst!!! What a wonderful trainer toy are Aastha, and Gustave is sooo smart!! Great job! I really enjoyed watching !!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gustave is so handsome and smart! Congrats!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Way to go Crime Master Guga!!! I am so proud to know a TDCH! That's very cool, looks AND brains - He's the whole package!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Aastha and Gustave -- I'm sooooooooooooooo impressed. That is awesome!!! Do you and Marissa compare training techniques?

Gustave, you're so special to be only 1 of 2 Maltese that have earned this honor. And what a great mom you have to teach you all of this.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You are a rock star Gustave!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you soooo much, you guys! I am so happy and so proud of him. I can't wait to see what other tricks he learns as he gets older. He loves training. You can probably see how happy he gets when he gets something right. There are times when he won't eat unless we make him do tricks. *Spin* - keep bowl down, pick it up, *go get toy*, put it down again. He loves it!



Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG - Aastha and Gustave -- I'm sooooooooooooooo impressed. That is awesome!!! Do you and Marissa compare training techniques?
> 
> Gustave, you're so special to be only 1 of 2 Maltese that have earned this honor. And what a great mom you have to teach you all of this.


Thanks! I believe Marisa and I have similar techniques, i.e. lure training. I think she doesn't use a clicker though and I do, atleast the first few times we work on something. 

I totally forgot to thank Pam in my original post. She's the one who told me this program existed and suggested I try it with Gustave. I didn't even know about it. Thanks, Pam!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah!!!!!! Congrats, Aastha and Gustave! I am SO proud of you both . Now, I need to get off my lazy butt and do this with Obi ;-P. you guys rock!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Thank you soooo much, you guys! I am so happy and so proud of him. I can't wait to see what other tricks he learns as he gets older. He loves training. You can probably see how happy he gets when he gets something right. There are times when he won't eat unless we make him do tricks. *Spin* - keep bowl down, pick it up, *go get toy*, put it down again. He loves it!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I believe Marisa and I have similar techniques, i.e. lure training. I think she doesn't use a clicker though and I do, atleast the first few times we work on something.
> ...


You are so welome Aastha and Gustave! When I read about it (and the fact that there was only 1 malt holding that title) I knew you guys should go for it!!


hoaloha said:


> Yeah!!!!!! Congrats, Aastha and Gustave! I am SO proud of you both . Now, I need to get off my lazy butt and do this with Obi ;-P. you guys rock!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I predict there will be a new title holder very soon! WTG to the tricky maltese that we know and love!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Aastha, my son and I watched this twice and I he smiled so big! I think that was just the medicine Nicholas needed this afternoon! 

Gustave, you are such a clever little boy. We are all very proud of you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gustave, you the MAN! Aastha, you should be proud! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Congratulations Crime Master Guga and Aastha.:cheer:
Awesome video with amazing tricks. He's such a smart and eager boy and you're such a great teacher. :chili: You and Marisa put me to shame.:brownbag:

I never saw anything about that program but just checked out their site. If only I could off my lazy butt or really, bum leg, I could try to work my way up with Tyler. Not to Champion but maybe step by step. It's so much fun when they get it and enjoy it.:thumbsup: It wasn't until after we went to Obedience class that I found a treat that Tyler would do anything for. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow!!! We have a STAR right here on SM!!! Gustav, you rock!!! :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Gustave. You are one smart boy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful accomplishment--congrats, Aastha and Gustave :yahoo::cheer::happy dance::happy:


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

I found myself cheering "Good boy, Gustave!" along with the video.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Good Job Gustave and Aastha!!! I had to get my Mom over here to watch it!!! You guys Rock!!!! :chili::thumbsup::aktion033::wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

You both did an excellent job! It made me smile both times I watched it. I even showed it to my spouse, as if I were his aunt, lol!!! So precious and smart of course!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I showed Gustave's tricks to DH...he was mightily impressed. I am so proud to be his auntie.:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

First of all I never heard of this Trick Dog Champion. I have to say I am so very impressed! Congratulations :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Really enjoyed your video and that cute little smarty pants!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

arty: arty:

Yay Gustave!!!!

:jackrabbitslims:

You're the coolest fluff we know!!!!!

:cheer: :cheer:

Congratulations!!!

:celebrate - firewor


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:Congratulations Crime Master Guga and Aastha.:cheer:
> Awesome video with amazing tricks. He's such a smart and eager boy and you're such a great teacher. :chili: You and Marisa put me to shame.:brownbag:
> 
> I never saw anything about that program but just checked out their site. If only I could off my lazy butt or really, bum leg, I could try to work my way up with Tyler. Not to Champion but maybe step by step. It's so much fun when they get it and enjoy it.:thumbsup: It wasn't until after we went to Obedience class that I found a treat that Tyler would do anything for. :smilie_tischkante:


Yeah!! You should totally do it with Tyler. Let me tell you a secret, as impressive as those advanced tricks look, they are much easier to teach than the basics. When you are teaching the basic stuff you are still trying to see how your dog thinks, what teaching method works best etc. The advanced stuff is then easy! For example, the expert tricks I did in the video - cuddle with a blanket is so easy if they know to hold something in their mouth (take it) and rollover separately. The object guard is just a fancy stay. And the balance on my back comes from his agility stuff. 

Go for it! It's so fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Way to go Gustave.:cheer:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

GUSTAVE!!!!!!!!!! You are such a rock star!!!!! Bella said if she had a bra she would be throwing it your way!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a smart boy! You really did a great job training him...congratulations to you both!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay Gustave! You did a wonderful job training him & I loved the video, thanks so much for sharing with us, woooohoooo!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! Congrats to you both!!!

Any tips you can offer on training? I am trying with Callie but it is extra challenging since she is deaf. She does know down/sit, kiss, around, treats all gone, come and her sign name.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gustave is so smart and I was totally impressed. He's certainly deserves that great honor. :aktion033:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats Gustave!! Wow I was very impressed he does such a good job and the best part is he looks like he really enjoys it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Amazing -he is so smart. Congrats.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Susabell said:


> Wow! Congrats to you both!!!
> 
> Any tips you can offer on training? I am trying with Callie but it is extra challenging since she is deaf. She does know down/sit, kiss, around, treats all gone, come and her sign name.


Susan, that is so good. She knows a LOT of stuff at such a young age. I should be taking tips from you. 

I am sure you know this already but when I was reading about clicker training there was a section on deaf dogs that said you could use a hand signal (thumbs up) instead of a clicker as a marker. Or you could use a flashlight. I like the flashlight idea because it will be more consistent and faster than a human trying to do thumbs up.

I do think it's very important to have a marker. Whether its a click or you saying 'yes' or a flashlight. For some of these behaviors you physically can't give the dog a treat as they do the behavior. Like the barrel roll, I don't want Gustave rolling it and trying to eat a treat at the same time. That's why I clicked while he rolled, then stopped the barrel and gave him the treat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I found that the dogs watch for me to smile. That is their marker. I used to think that Ray understood double, triple, or quadruple roll-over, but then I noticed that he watched my face, when I smiled he knew it was right.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> GUSTAVE!!!!!!!!!! You are such a rock star!!!!! Bella said if she had a bra she would be throwing it your way!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW! Gustave, you are just amazing!! You and your mommy did a fantastic job - congratulations to you both. 

Aastha - I have to add that not only did I love watching Gustave doing all his tricks in the video, I really enjoyed watching you with him. You were so energetic, encouraging and excited and it was clear you were having fun with it, so it's not surprising that Gustave was responding so well to you. 

Okay, now...Mieka's turn!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> WOW! Gustave, you are just amazing!! You and your mommy did a fantastic job - congratulations to you both.
> 
> Aastha - I have to add that not only did I love watching Gustave doing all his tricks in the video, I really enjoyed watching you with him. You were so energetic, encouraging and excited and it was clear you were having fun with it, so it's not surprising that Gustave was responding so well to you.
> 
> Okay, now...Mieka's turn!


Thanks, Nida.

I had to laugh at your comment. My husband says I jump with Gustave in the agility video, haha. What can I say, I love doing this! It's a great way for Gustave and I to bond. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks, Nida.
> 
> I had to laugh at your comment. My husband says I jump with Gustave in the agility video, haha. What can I say, I love doing this! It's a great way for Gustave and I to bond.
> 
> ...


Haha! That reminds me of this video - this is my old riding instructor watching his son ride at a horse show. Hilarious! :HistericalSmiley:

http://youtu.be/d_KD69aDJ8A


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Haha! That reminds me of this video - this is my old riding instructor watching his son ride at a horse show. Hilarious! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Brandywine Valley Boogie.m4v - YouTube


Hahahaha, that is hilarious. SO funny! I only hope I wasn't that bad. Can you imagine if I did weave poles with Gustave? Some badass belly dancing right there.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats, Gustave! I enjoyed your video!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Hahahaha, that is hilarious. SO funny! I only hope I wasn't that bad. Can you imagine if I did weave poles with Gustave? Some badass belly dancing right there.


OMG you have to, but make sure someone is videoing so it can go down in virtual eternity.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What a very smart boy!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Susan, that is so good. She knows a LOT of stuff at such a young age. I should be taking tips from you.
> 
> I am sure you know this already but when I was reading about clicker training there was a section on deaf dogs that said you could use a hand signal (thumbs up) instead of a clicker as a marker. Or you could use a flashlight. I like the flashlight idea because it will be more consistent and faster than a human trying to do thumbs up.
> 
> ...



I clap my hands for Callie. She knows that means she did good. I also do have a clicker light I use. 

I am having a hard time getting her to learn stay. The problem seems to be on my end :blush: trying to convey what I want her to do. Wish you could come over and help me B)

I did give her a sign name since she can't hear me speak her name. I've been teaching her to come to that sign as a dog would when their name is called.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Susabell said:


> I clap my hands for Callie. She knows that means she did good. I also do have a clicker light I use.
> 
> I am having a hard time getting her to learn stay. The problem seems to be on my end :blush: trying to convey what I want her to do. Wish you could come over and help me B)
> 
> I did give her a sign name since she can't hear me speak her name. I've been teaching her to come to that sign as a dog would when their name is called.


That's such a good idea, a sign name!

When I was first teaching Gustave to 'stay', I thought he was never gonna get it. It's one of those tricks where the dogs need to not do anything (just stay still). How do you tell them the lack of doing anything is good!! Especially when you've already taught them other tricks where doing something means a treat. 

I think this is the kind of trick that just 'clicks' one day. One day Gustave just got it and it was easy from then on. I would just say keep the intervals short. Maybe even 2-5 seconds at first. 

Do you have a marker to tell her she's doing something incorrect? I use 'eh eh' for Gustave. Maybe a thumbs down or something? That really helps when they break a stay. It tells them this is not what you want them to do. 

If Gustave breaks a stay, I say 'eh eh', then put him back in the stay, then treat and release soon after. This is so my marker for 'wrong behavior' is shortly followed by good behavior and reward; so he can see the difference between the two actions. 

Btw, we need to see some videos of little Callie. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

